# HVAC Fault on Passat 3C 2007 retrofitted with Passat CC 2009 climatronic module :banghead:



## RUDY20140TDI (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello, For nearly six months I mounted on my car Passat 3C - 2007 a new module of Climatronic, from the Passat CC - 2009. After installing it, and make the basic settings I have two errors, which you can find below :
*Saturday,07,July,2012,15:36:20:10811
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1
Data version: 20111209



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 53 55 56 62 72


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ7E211503 Mileage: 33360km/20728miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-018-BKP.clb
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 CE HW: 03G 906 018 CE
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.5 G 9707 
Revision: --H45--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
VCID: 6AD1E1E64564C94

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 HW: 3C0 614 109 
Component: ESP 440 C4 H018 0001 
Revision: H018 Serial number: 0775207739
Coding: 0013602
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: DBBF34221A3E20C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BD HW: 5K0 907 044 BD
Component: Climatronic H14 0608 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW46.rod
VCID: 6ED9EDF6B18C254

2 Faults Found:
13701376 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 33367 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:20:53

9479189 - Signal Line for Air Quality Sensor 
B10A4 15 [009] - Open or Short to Plus
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 33367 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:20:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006862985
Coding: F7828F0700041A001E0000000F000000001B5543320001
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 6CDDE7FE4F90D74

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 070307 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05311 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RLS 260307 020 0105 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 05311 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M HW: 3C0 909 605 M
Component: 0B AIRBAG VW8 032 2522 
Revision: 12032000 Serial number: 003B1P5CEY7Q 
Coding: 0012354
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3065338EA338734

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 B HW: 3C0 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 003 0010 
Revision: 00003000 Serial number: 3C5953507E 
Coding: 0000113
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 2B5F24E28A1E10C

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul 002 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 860 K HW: 3C0 920 860 K
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: V0007000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 10165 599 86662
VCID: 2A5121E685E4094

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 M HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H14 0158 
Revision: H14 Serial number: 0721G08B05011C
Coding: F9817F06500202001002
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2B5F24E28A1E10C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 39730EAA7042B2C

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H02 4020 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H8160113
Coding: 04050400040000030000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2F6730F27E066CC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000585978309
Coding: 0000245
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B7F14A27A7E80C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 346D3F9E57204F4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 00910A0001864E763004941570084F0B607CA0
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 39730EAA7042B2C

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 J HW: 3C0 035 456 J
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0030 
Revision: 00H05001 Serial number: 75815000364001
Shop #: WSC 01439 666 30328
VCID: 2757D8D296F634C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000080078315
Coding: 0000244
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7D17BE7F70874

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 E HW: 3C0 907 801 E
Component: EPB VC8HC003 013 0003 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 244DCFDEE7C0DF4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 A HW: 5M0 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X014 
Revision: H01 Serial number: 
Coding: 2301953
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 32613986AD34414

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H02 4020 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H8160113
Coding: 04050400040000030000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2F6730F27E066CC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001438280
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1ABA646A8EC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001440579
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E791DB6696C954

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
* I want to mention that the new module works OK in all respects. It gives hot and cold air, both on the windshield ventilation holes, on the ventilation holes on the board, and on the feet. Heated seats working OK. AC commpressor working OK . The only problem is that after stopping on OFF button, and restarting on same button, the panel do not restarts of where it left off, but starts at 16 degrees Celsius. To start where it left off, should to start on the AUTO button. Can anyone of you to help me with some advice to coding this new climatronic, so that the first error disappear ? The second error I know what it is, and this is being remediation . Thank you, And I wait your answers . Have a nice day .


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

RUDY20140TDI said:


> Hello, For nearly six months I mounted on my car Passat 3C - 2007 a new module of Climatronic, from the Passat CC - 2009. .


That is because you not use 11.11.4 software.
Download it and post autoscan again.


----------



## RUDY20140TDI (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello, 
Look here, autoscan with soft version 11.11.4. 

*Saturday,01,December,2012,11:23:35:10811 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 
Data version: 20120807 


Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 53 55 56 62 72 


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ7E211503 Mileage: 35770km/22226miles 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-018-BKP.clb 
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 CE HW: 03G 906 018 CE 
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.5 G 9707 
Revision: --H45--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0000072 
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032 
VCID: 6AD1E1E64555D2489F1 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: N/A 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 HW: 3C0 614 109 
Component: ESP 440 C4 H018 0001 
Revision: H018 Serial number: 0775207739 
Coding: 0013602 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: DBBF34221A0F3BC0947 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BD HW: 5K0 907 044 BD 
Component: Climatronic H14 0608 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000001 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW46.rod 
VCID: 6ED9EDF6B1BD3E68C39 

2 Faults Found: 
13701376 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 134 
Mileage: 35771 km 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 11:19:11 

9479189 - Signal Line for Air Quality Sensor 
B10A4 15 [009] - Open or Short to Plus 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 134 
Mileage: 35771 km 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 11:19:10 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006862985 
Coding: F7828F0700041A001E0000000F000000001B5543320001 
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345 
VCID: 6CDDE7FE4FA1CC78EDD 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 070307 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997 
Shop #: WSC 05311 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB 
Component: RLS 260307 020 0105 
Coding: 00208933 
Shop #: WSC 05311 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M HW: 3C0 909 605 M 
Component: 0B AIRBAG VW8 032 2522 
Revision: 12032000 Serial number: 003B1P5CEY7Q 
Coding: 0012354 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3065338EA3096898915 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 B HW: 3C0 953 549 B 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 003 0010 
Revision: 00003000 Serial number: 3C5953507E 
Coding: 0000113 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193 
VCID: 2B5F24E28A2F0B40A47 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 920 860 K HW: 3C0 920 860 K 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: V0007000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 0007105 
Shop #: WSC 10165 599 86662 
VCID: 2A5121E685D512485F1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V3.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 M HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H14 0158 
Revision: H14 Serial number: 0721G08B05011C 
Coding: F9817F06500202001002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 2B5F24E28A2F0B40A47 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R 
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 39730EAA7073A9D026B 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G 
Component: ELV 027 0380 
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 H HW: 1T0 035 680 F 
Component: RNS-MID H06 4120 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M2136094 
Coding: 000500000000000F0000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 336F3C82921F5380EC7 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C 
Component: EU East V9 7894 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L 
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000585978309 
Coding: 0000245 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3B7F14A27A4F9BC0347 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108 
VCID: 346D3F9E571154B8F5D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R 
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 00910A0001864E763004941570084F0B607CA0 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 39730EAA7073A9D026B 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 J HW: 3C0 035 456 J 
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0030 
Revision: 00H05001 Serial number: 75815000364001 
Shop #: WSC 01439 666 30328 
VCID: 2757D8D296C72F2040F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L 
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000080078315 
Coding: 0000244 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3C7D17BE7F419CF83DD 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 E HW: 3C0 907 801 E 
Component: EPB VC8HC003 013 0003 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000011 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 244DCFDEE7F1C43865D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 A HW: 5M0 907 357 A 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X014 
Revision: H01 Serial number: 
Coding: 2301953 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 32613986AD055A88E71 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 H HW: 1T0 035 680 F 
Component: RNS-MID H06 4120 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M2136094 
Coding: 000500000000000F0000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 336F3C82921F5380EC7 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C 
Component: EU East V9 7894 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G 
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001438280 
Coding: 0000208 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3D7B1ABA645B95F00A3 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G 
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001440579 
Coding: 0000208 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3E791DB6695D8EE8139 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 
* 

Although I upgraded to version 11.11.4. errors still persist. 
Can anyone of you to help me with some advice, to recoding this new climatronic unit, so that the first error disappear ? 
Thank you, 
And I wait your answers . 
Have a nice day .


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Air Quality sensor not availabe, need to be install. 
Also , this is 
Component: Climatronic H14 *0608 * 
As far as I know, only module up to 0606 and older working 

have look here 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BF HW: 5K0 907 044 BF 
Component: Climatronic H14 0606 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 

No fault code found. 

Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 CB HW: 5K0 907 044 CB 
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002 
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 6DDBCB27BC8ADFB 

1 Fault Found: 
13701456 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 50 [009] - - 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 5 
Reset counter: 125 
Mileage: 161445 km 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 12:24:18 

Bot this module was installed in 2005 Mk5 car,. 
Finally BF working correct


----------



## RUDY20140TDI (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok, 
Thanks for the information. 
From what I understand my coding should be changed from 0000000001 to 0000000000 ? 
Or I'm wrong and this coding is for Vw Golf ? 
Thank you.


----------



## RUDY20140TDI (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello: 
I recoded my new climtronic module, but the first error don't disappear. 
Bellow I attached the new autoscan with the coding of climatronic unit 0000000000, and I want to mention than, second coding 0000000002 is not good . 
The climatronic module tell me, at second coding 0000000002 out of range . 

*Sunday,02,December,2012,14:09:55:10811 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 
Data version: 20120807 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 53 55 56 62 72 


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ7E211503 Mileage: 35800km/22245miles 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-018-BKP.clb 
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 CE HW: 03G 906 018 CE 
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.5 G 9707 
Revision: --H45--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0000072 
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032 
VCID: 6AD1E1E64555D2489F1 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: N/A 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 HW: 3C0 614 109 
Component: ESP 440 C4 H018 0001 
Revision: H018 Serial number: 0775207739 
Coding: 0013602 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: DBBF34221A0F3BC0947 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BD HW: 5K0 907 044 BD 
Component: Climatronic H14 0608 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW46.rod 
VCID: 6ED9EDF6B1BD3E68C39 

2 Faults Found: 
13701968 - Function Restriction due to Received Malfunction Value 
U1113 00 [009] - - 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 138 
Mileage: 35801 km 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 13:56:35 

9479189 - Signal Line for Air Quality Sensor 
B10A4 15 [009] - Open or Short to Plus 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 138 
Mileage: 35801 km 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 13:56:35 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006862985 
Coding: F7828F0700041A001E0000000F000000001B5543320001 
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345 
VCID: 6CDDE7FE4FA1CC78EDD 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 070307 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997 
Shop #: WSC 05311 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB 
Component: RLS 260307 020 0105 
Coding: 00208933 
Shop #: WSC 05311 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M HW: 3C0 909 605 M 
Component: 0B AIRBAG VW8 032 2522 
Revision: 12032000 Serial number: 003B1P5CEY7Q 
Coding: 0012354 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3065338EA3096898915 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 B HW: 3C0 953 549 B 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 003 0010 
Revision: 00003000 Serial number: 3C5953507E 
Coding: 0000113 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193 
VCID: 2B5F24E28A2F0B40A47 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 920 860 K HW: 3C0 920 860 K 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: V0007000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 0007105 
Shop #: WSC 10165 599 86662 
VCID: 2A5121E685D512485F1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V3.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 M HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H14 0158 
Revision: H14 Serial number: 0721G08B05011C 
Coding: F9817F06500202001002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 2B5F24E28A2F0B40A47 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R 
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 39730EAA7073A9D026B 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G 
Component: ELV 027 0380 
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 H HW: 1T0 035 680 F 
Component: RNS-MID H06 4120 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M2136094 
Coding: 000500000000000F0000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 336F3C82921F5380EC7 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C 
Component: EU East V9 7894 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L 
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000585978309 
Coding: 0000245 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3B7F14A27A4F9BC0347 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108 
VCID: 346D3F9E571154B8F5D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R 
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 00910A0001864E763004941570084F0B607CA0 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 39730EAA7073A9D026B 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 J HW: 3C0 035 456 J 
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0030 
Revision: 00H05001 Serial number: 75815000364001 
Shop #: WSC 01439 666 30328 
VCID: 2757D8D296C72F2040F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L 
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000080078315 
Coding: 0000244 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3C7D17BE7F419CF83DD 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 E HW: 3C0 907 801 E 
Component: EPB VC8HC003 013 0003 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000011 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 244DCFDEE7F1C43865D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 A HW: 5M0 907 357 A 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X014 
Revision: H01 Serial number: 
Coding: 2301953 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 32613986AD055A88E71 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 H HW: 1T0 035 680 F 
Component: RNS-MID H06 4120 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M2136094 
Coding: 000500000000000F0000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 336F3C82921F5380EC7 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C 
Component: EU East V9 7894 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G 
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001438280 
Coding: 0000208 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3D7B1ABA645B95F00A3 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G 
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001440579 
Coding: 0000208 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3E791DB6695D8EE8139 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 
* 

Can anyone of you, how to recode my new climatronic module, on Passat 2007, so that the first error disappear ? 
Thank you, 
And I wait your answers . 
Have a nice day .


----------



## @ires (Sep 22, 2011)

*Climatronic coding*

First you have to program de work shop code to: 12345 

Than you can program the coding to: 0000000002 

I had the same problem and i fix it like that!...

Now, i have the second error, the air quality sensor! Without that sensor as soon as i start de AC de vents close!!!

Is there any way that i can deactivat that "sensor" by using vag-com? 

Do i really have to install it???


----------



## RUDY20140TDI (Nov 28, 2012)

Hy,
Error number one was solved.
This was because, this module of climatronic, is not compatible with, 2005 - 2008 instrument cluster .
But after installing the new instrument cluster, I have other errors, that please help me to solve them.
Here is the log after installation the instrument cluster :

Sunday,13,January,2013,14:36:38:10811
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 53 55 56 62 72


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ7E211503 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
*08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010*
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
*16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010*
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
*37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010*
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
*56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010*
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
*72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-018-BKP.clb
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 CE HW: 03G 906 018 CE
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.5 G 9707 
Revision: --H45--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
VCID: 6AD1E1E64555D2489F8

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 HW: 3C0 614 109 
Component: ESP 440 C4 H018 0001 
Revision: H018 Serial number: 0775207739
Coding: 0013602
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: DBBF34221A0F3BC094E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BD HW: 5K0 907 044 BD
Component: Climatronic H14 0608 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW46.rod
VCID: 6ED9EDF6B1BD3E68C30

1 Fault Found:
9479189 - Signal Line for Air Quality Sensor 
B10A4 15 [009] - Open or Short to Plus
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 36264 km
Date: 2000.14.02
Time: 14:05:02*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006862985
Coding: D7828F0700041A001E0000000F000000001B5543320001
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 6CDDE7FE4FA1CC78ED4

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 070307 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05311 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RLS 260307 020 0105 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 05311 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M HW: 3C0 909 605 M
Component: 0B AIRBAG VW8 032 2522 
Revision: 12032000 Serial number: 003B1P5CEY7Q 
Coding: 0012354
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3065338EA309689891C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AK HW: 3C0 953 549 AK
Component: J0527 0025 
Revision: 00030000 Serial number: 3C9953507CP 
Coding: 0000711
Shop #: WSC 12345 000 00000
VCID: 75EBC29A1CEB0DB002A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 880 GX HW: 3C8 920 880 GX
Component: KOMBI H03 0132 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 160F00
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 45725
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 88153B6E33198058E9C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 M HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H14 0158 
Revision: H14 Serial number: 0721G08B05011C
Coding: F9817F06500202001002
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2B5F24E28A2F0B40A4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 39730EAA7073A9D0262

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 H HW: 1T0 035 680 F
Component: RNS-MID H06 4120 
 Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M2136094
Coding: 000504000400008F0000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 336F3C82921F5380ECE

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C
Component: EU East V9 7894 

1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 195
Mileage: 36264 km
Time Indication: 0
*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000585978309
Coding: 0000245
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B7F14A27A4F9BC034E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 346D3F9E571154B8F54

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 00910A0001864E763004941570084F0B607CC0
Shop #: WSC 12345 000 00000
VCID: 39730EAA7073A9D0262

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 J HW: 3C0 035 456 J
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0030 
Revision: 00H05001 Serial number: 75815000364001
Shop #: WSC 01439 666 30328
VCID: 2757D8D296C72F20406

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000080078315
Coding: 0000244
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7D17BE7F419CF83D4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 E HW: 3C0 907 801 E
Component: EPB VC8HC003 013 0003 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 244DCFDEE7F1C438654

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 A HW: 5M0 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X014 
Revision: H01 Serial number: 
Coding: 2301953
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 32613986AD055A88E78

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 H HW: 1T0 035 680 F
Component: RNS-MID H06 4120 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M2136094
Coding: 000504000400008F0000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 336F3C82921F5380ECE

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C
Component: EU East V9 7894 

1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 195
Mileage: 36264 km
Time Indication: 0
*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001438280
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1ABA645B95F00AA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001440579
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E791DB6695D8EE8130

1 Fault Found:
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 36168 km
Time Indication: 0*


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Thank you and I wait some answers .


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Recode Climatronic to:
0000000002

Fault should disappear.



In 37 and 56 you have to set Workshop Code other than only zeros


----------

